# MBO class in IBO



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

I have been shooting in the MBO Class since 2009 and over the last 5 years and have realized that there are some changes that I think need to be made to this class in the IBO. In my opinion the MBO class is basically a PRO/ SEMI PRO class without having to pay the cost that the Pros and semi Pros pay. It is one of the largest if not the largest class that the IBO has. I don't understand how the ASA can run three classes in the Open division and the IBO only has one. Some of the changes that I think should be made to this class is first, change the maximum yardage to 45 yards instead of 50 yards. I think that there should be a distinct difference between MBO, SPM, and PMR except for the entry fees. This would help the event staff out by not having to set courses that have a 50ish max yardage. The second change I think should be made is that there should be two divisions of MBO, an MBO-A and MBO-B. If you shoot over a 350 score (for example) you will be in MBO-A, anyone below that would be in MBO-B. If you shoot a score that would be higher than that cut off then you will automatically shoot in the upper class for the rest of that year. Only the MBO-A class would be eligible to shoot for money. There also needs to be an move up rule like ASA has.

Like i said before these are my opinions, just seeing what everyone else thinks.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree with splitting the class however I think the MBO A should be a 50 yard max. The guys setting the range do not have to set every target at 50 yards to make it a tough course however, throwing a 50 yard shot in every now and then keeps everyone on their toes.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I think the courses need to be harder. Speaking only on the triple crown shoots. There should not be multiple shots in the 20-30 yard range.


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

I really dont want to sound like I am praising the ASA, but it seems that they have this whole competition figured out. considering their memberships have gone up every year for the past 3 to 4 years. The IBO has become stagnant, and hopefully the New Pro Pins Class will pass. I cant really say that they should make the courses tougher because I didnt shoot all that great this past weekend, but I do understand what you are saying. There have been courses that have had multiple back to back targets at short yardage.


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

MBO is always going to have some serious shooters in that class. It always has. Their are guys there that could very easily shoot in the pro classes, but without some type of rule stating that you have to move up classes after winning so much money or something of the nature, its always going to stay that way. Other classes are the same way. As far as making the courses harder, it doesn't have to be a long course to be hard. Ive seen more of my share of guys shoot 5's on a 30yd target just because of how deceiving the shot was.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

or shoot ASA, and a speed limit. Just having fun, don't beat me


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> I think the courses need to be harder. Speaking only on the triple crown shoots. There should not be multiple shots in the 20-30 yard range.


i agree with this hillbilly


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Couldn't agree more however I have lost all of my optimism for positive change in IBO. Sounds like there are more rumblings for change these days.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I have to agree with Frsd44 on some of his points. Look at the overall open class picture. Women's pro and men's pro shoot 50 yds. MBO shoot 50 yards, but FBO shoots 45 yds. MSR and FSR and MCBH which are subdivisions of MBO and FBO shoot 45 yards. There is no reason to set a 50 yard amateur course when you can put all 5 classes on one or 2 courses, not to mention the 45 yard max for MBR and FBR. In a less direct way, the IBO is saying to women amateurs"you are not equal to men shooters at the amateur level, so we'll keep you at 45 yard max in FBO. That flies in the face of gender equity on all levels. Lets look at the situation for an 18 year old coming out of YMR 15-17. They were shooting unlimited stabilizers, scopes, moveable pins, and a 40 yard max. Short of changing equipment, they are thrown right into MBO. An "MBOA" and MBOB classes give them a chance for success and also a way of easing into the open classes. 

Right now there are 7 classes shooting from the green stake (FBO, FBR, FSR, MBR, MSR, MCBH, XBOW). At Ohio, there were 181 shooters in these 7 classes. There were also 138 in MBO alone. If you split MBO at (for an arbitrary number) 370 score, you would have had 2 classes at 70 and 68. By changing them to a 45 yard max, green stake, set two courses (which they do anyway), and with all 9 classes shooting the green stake, it makes course layout much simpler, and juggling the number of shooters on a course much simpler as well. In addition to that. MBOA and MBOB would still shoot the same courses, other wise there would be no common barometer to measure for moving up, but you could vary which other "green stake" group you were going to put on those courses to balance the numbers. 

Here is another way of looking at it. If the Open class has a max of 50 yards, (pro, semipro, women's pro, senior pro, and MBO), then why is the max for MSR, MCBH, FSR, FBO at 45 yards? The IBO has already made a concession for age in MSR, FSR, and MCBH by creating different classes within the open division. Why a second concession in the form of max distance?


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is another way of looking at it. If the Open class has a max of 50 yards, (pro, semipro, women's pro, senior pro, and MBO), then why is the max for MSR, MCBH, FSR, FBO at 45 yards? The IBO has already made a concession for age in MSR, FSR, and MCBH by creating different classes within the open division. Why a second concession in the form of max distance?


Eyesight starts to change around the 40-45 years of age along with other physical limitations that are part of the aging process. YMR 15-17 used to shoot the green stake making the transition to MBO less difficult.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

A.j. said:


> Eyesight starts to change around the 40-45 years of age along with other physical limitations that are part of the aging process. YMR 15-17 used to shoot the green stake making the transition to MBO less difficult.


I agree about the eyesight, as I'm in my last year of MSR, but again, the IBO has created classes for that difference. MSR, MCBH, SMC, FSR. One compensation has already been made by creating a level playing field among shooters 50+, 60+, 70+. What would happen if the 50 yds open max distance was kept for these classes is probably winning scores would not be 6-10 up, but down closer to even. I think the only thing hurt by this would be some ego's. 

To readdress the whole problem, imho move all open classes to 50... or move all amateur open classes to 45, but something has to become more consistent.


----------

